# Clexane and antibiotics



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi.

I hope you can help me out with a bit of a panic I'm having. I've been taking ABs for hidden C and ureaplasma for tx at Serum,

ET was 2 days ago and have been on clexane since them (3 injections so far).

Tonight I'm due to complete my course of ABs with 4x azithromycin 250 mg tabs but have noticed it says on patient info not to take with blood thinners such as warfarin etc.

I don't know what to do now, I'm really worried that if they really shouldn't be taken together, I may blow our chances.

I'm in Athens right now do can't call my emergency GP or anyone??

Thanks and hope to hear from you soon

E xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It's only an issue with warfarin and similar oral anticoagulants. There is no interaction with Clexane and other low molecular weight heparins. You can continue with both medicines as per treatment.

Maz x


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks so much Maz x x


----------

